# Free patterns from Bernat, Caron, etc.



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I did it again. I logged into my Pinterest account and clicked on a new dishcloth pattern and found this website: http://www.yarnspirations.com. So there I found LOTS of knitting and crocheting patterns from many sites all together. Have fun, I am going to.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you, looks like sooooooo much fun.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you judyr, for a fun find. I will have a fun day browsing.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, awesome site! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

I've tried it and everytime I try to log on it comes up with a 'certificate error' message, any ideas???


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Server not found is what I get.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Server not found is what I get.


you know I have been having that lately on my computer, and I unplug my router and plug it in again. Works every time, but is inconvenient. I think we have too many satellites running around in the sky!!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks I didn't have any problems


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

TY judyr, I will try that..it's been happening a lot lately. Bless.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It's not your computer; it's their new website that's at fault. It was down for a couple of days this week. I guess it's still got bugs, besides we've all be overwhelming it!

By the way, any patterns you'd saved on Paton's My Beehive or Bernat's My Stuff are gone. The did manage to transfer some of the user's name/passwords, but they sent me an e-mail saying the saved patterns are not.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you Jessica-Jean. Bummer.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have been having trouble logging into my Paton's acct. for my hive. Thought it was me doing something wrong.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Love this site. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Jutzee (Sep 3, 2013)

From one Judy R. to another, thank you for posting this site. I know I will use it a lot. I love Vicki Howell and have watched all her Knitty Gritty shows.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I get thru but pattern will not download just gives me new tab?? any sugesstions??


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

It appears to be modeled after Ravelry. I hope it does well, as it would be nice for us KP'ers to have another go to site.

I'm sure that they'll have some kinks to work out for awhile.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Jutzee said:


> From one Judy R. to another, thank you for posting this site. I know I will use it a lot. I love Vicki Howell and have watched all her Knitty Gritty shows.


You are quite welcome. I wish I could still get her but it seems Dish pulls all my favorite shows or else I am missing her time wise.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I love the flower scrubbies.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks for the site, some wonderful patterns....amazing what everyone finds and shares!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

very nice, thank you for sharing


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's not your computer; it's their new website that's at fault. It was down for a couple of days this week. I guess it's still got bugs, besides we've all be overwhelming it!
> 
> By the way, any patterns you'd saved on Paton's My Beehive or Bernat's My Stuff are gone. The did manage to transfer some of the user's name/passwords, but they sent me an e-mail saying the saved patterns are not.


Thanks Jessica-Jean,

Although I'm itching to get on there, going to try again in a day or 2 perhaps things will be better then


----------



## KopyKat (Aug 15, 2013)

I must be slow, this site says I've got $29 in my cart and I've never been here before. I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great site! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KopyKat said:


> I must be slow, this site says I've got $29 in my cart and I've never been here before. I can't seem to figure it out.


Perhaps you had that amount in one of the four original sites? Or in a combination of them? The new site is a grouping of the Patons, Caron, Lily Sugar'n'Cream, and Bernat websites. Nothing you had saved to My Hive or My Stuff was transferred, though all the patterns that were on the original (now defunct) sites are still available. Some usernames/passwords were transferred, so you should be able to logon with the same ones as on the original sites.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for a great site. Have to stop looking and get knitting to catch up on WIP.


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Finally managed to log on today :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Last information I got in response to an e-mail to Yarnspirations:

Hi

Thanks for contacting us.

At this time none of the Caron patterns have downloads, this is one of the glitches we are working on to corrected.

Sorry for the inconvenience.

Again thanks for contacting us and buying our products.

Doris 

Customer Service


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Last information I got in response to an e-mail to Yarnspirations:
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


Thanks Jessica Jean I thought I was doing something wrong as I'm a bit digitally challenged :thumbup:


----------

